# Disinstallato python

## nilo888

Ho commesso un terribile errore: ho disinstallato python... emerge non funziona piu'....

mo' cosa posso fare?

```

emerge -av python

-/bin/bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

```

Grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *nilo888 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mo' cosa posso fare?
> 
> 

 

se hai la fortuna di avere compilato con la FEATURES="buildpkg" in /etc/make.conf dovresti trovare una versione di python in /usr/portage/packages/All (file python-tua-versione).

per esempio:

```

s939 ~ # tar -tjf ${PKGDIR}"/All/python-2.4.4-r5.tbz2"|head -n 15

./

./usr/

./usr/share/

./usr/share/man/

./usr/share/man/man1/

./usr/share/man/man1/python2.4.1.bz2

./usr/include/

./usr/include/python2.4/

./usr/include/python2.4/pyconfig.h

./usr/include/python2.4/weakrefobject.h

./usr/include/python2.4/unicodeobject.h

./usr/include/python2.4/ucnhash.h

./usr/include/python2.4/tupleobject.h

./usr/include/python2.4/traceback.h

./usr/include/python2.4/token.h

```

sistema i file al posto giusto con il comando:

```

s939 ~ # tar -xjf ${PKGDIR}"/All/python-2.4.4-r5.tbz2" -C /

```

se non avevi la FEATURES giusta, scarica una versione di python 2.4.* dai mirror qualunque e prova a fare lo stesso.

con le dita in croce dietro la schiena.

----------

## Dottout

scaricalo ad es da  ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/Python-2.5.1.tar.bz2 e lancia il configure (e.g ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-fpectl --enable-shared --infodir=${prefix}/share/info --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --with-libc= --enable-unicode=ucs4 --with-threads --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu <-- ti ho riportato i prefix standard del portage per non sporcarti inutilmente il sistema) poi make e make install. ah, consiglio caldamente di sceglier la stessa versione che avevi già installato prima del fattaccio

edit: ops, non son stato abbastanza veloce  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Non ho assolutamente idea se funzioni, ma q e' in C, qmerge usa binpkgs.... perche' non provare 

```
qmerge python
```

 ?  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Non ho assolutamente idea se funzioni, ma q e' in C, qmerge usa binpkgs.... perche' non provare 
> 
> ```
> qmerge python
> ```
> ...

 

qmerge mi ha salvato le chiappe 2 volte... benedetto sia chi lo ha inventato   :Laughing: 

----------

## nilo888

Grazie a tutti ho risolto,

sarebbe stato interessante provare qmerge ma non lo avevo installato.

Grazie di nuovo!

Nilo

----------

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> #equery belongs qmerge
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) qmerge in *... ]
> 
> app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 (/usr/bin/qmerge -> q)

 

quindi dovresti averlo già installato:

 *Quote:*   

> #cat /var/lib/portage/world |grep portage-utils
> 
> #  

 

----------

## nilo888

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Searching for file(s) qmerge in *... ]
> 
> app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 (/usr/bin/qmerge -> q)

 

quindi dovresti averlo già installato:

/quote]

Non capisco perche' dovrei cmq no

```

emerge -s portage-utils

Searching...

[ Results for search key : portage-utils ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-portage/portage-utils

      Latest version available: 0.1.28

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 77 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   small and fast portage helper tools written in C

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## lavish

@Dottout: mi sa che hai sbagliato thread  :Razz: 

@nilo888: non ho capito nemmeno io perche' dovresti averlo (  :Razz:  ), comunque non e' in system, quindi a meno che tu non l'abbia emerso o che qualche programma non l'abbia installato come sua dipendenza non ce lo avresti avuto appunto  :Wink: 

----------

## Dottout

ops scusate, che pirla ho invertito due risposte in thread diversi! se qualche mod lo cancellasse avrei una vergogna in meno sulle spalle  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> ops scusate, che pirla ho invertito due risposte in thread diversi! se qualche mod lo cancellasse avrei una vergogna in meno sulle spalle 

 

detto fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *nilo888 wrote:*   

>  *nilo888 wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   
> 
> Searching for file(s) qmerge in *... ]
> 
> app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 (/usr/bin/qmerge -> q) 
> ...

 

Ho creduto di sì perchè non ricordo di aver emerso portage-utils e infatti non è presente in world, e quindi credevo fosse dipendenza di qualche programma di base.... evidentemente ne ho detta un'altra.....   :Laughing: 

----------

